# OMG .. They are SoooSo tiny!



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thankyou to everyone who were so helpful to us in our first attempt breeding our betta's .
Woke up yesterday to find them hanging out of the nest and a few were swimming vertically in the water .:betta: Today I had about 15+ I could see in the bottom but there are 50+ atleast near the surface.
When I saw the baby's swimming I removed daddy and placed him on the other side ov the separator.
He didn't like that one bit , immediately built another nest. Later on I noticed 3 fry that found the way through the separator and I watched him gently grab them and stick them up in the nest. 
I found it quite amusing and sweet that he wants to be a good daddy, but his part here is doen , so should I remove him temporarily , or re home him permanently until they can be moved ? (the fry are in half of his 5G tank .
Also never having seen them at day 1 before I am still amazed at there tiny size. 
*w3


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

tbub1221 said:


> Thankyou to everyone who were so helpful to us in our first attempt breeding our betta's .
> Woke up yesterday to find them hanging out of the nest and a few were swimming vertically in the water .:betta: Today I had about 15+ I could see in the bottom but there are 50+ atleast near the surface.
> When I saw the baby's swimming I removed daddy and placed him on the other side ov the separator.
> He didn't like that one bit , immediately built another nest. Later on I noticed 3 fry that found the way through the separator and I watched him gently grab them and stick them up in the nest.
> ...


I don't have an answer to your question as I am still a beginner at this as well. I think it'd be awesome if you could post a few pics of the little guys though, that'd be interesting to see :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats on fry!Dad should be with them for first couple days as they are not strong swimmers,but he may be done?
They will get through any seperator since they are just about microscopic, so maybe he needs to sent to a different tank completely.Don't forget to feed tiny food(HBH baby bites) and change water for them.
ENJOY!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

that's great.I to would like to see some pictures. what are you going to feed your frys?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If the fry are free swimming, pull daddy to a nice fresh tank. Give him some time to rest, he has done his job! Also you should start feeding them right away. Whatever food you are feeding, place a small bit where you have noticed the fry so they can easily get to it without having to hunt too hard.


Congrats, its always so exciting getting little ones! Be sure to start your jar collecting now so you can be ready in about six weeks to jar.


----------

